# What About Genesis Music?



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2013)

Every time video game music is brought up, it's only usually the most favored system of the time. At least what I see. No one ever mentions songs from the Sega Ghetsis library...unless it's that blue guy that steals gold wedding bands.

Anyone got any Sega Geeses music they like?

[video=youtube;xf6vqGXQfOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf6vqGXQfOg[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (May 12, 2013)

I like you more and more. And yes, I could go on for ages about Sega soundtracks.

[video=youtube;jDrFlWfsROE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDrFlWfsROE[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (May 12, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the original Streets of Rage:

[video=youtube;UL4PPDka7bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UL4PPDka7bk&list=PLEAD8D2B6A61E9544[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Can't go wrong with the original Streets of Rage:



I've actually never played this. Everyone tells me to. That's a lot more chill than I thought it would be.



secretfur said:


> I like you more and more. And yes, I could go on for ages about Sega soundtracks.



I love the...abrasiveness of Genesis music. I could go on all day about Thunder Force! 


*So I will.
*[video=youtube;oTQIiIKummw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTQIiIKummw[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

Hell yess Genesis music. There are so many great soundtracks. XO did you realize you misspelled Genesis twice? I lol'ed

[video=youtube;WBuiSaUjQvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBuiSaUjQvo[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 12, 2013)

That was a GREAT fucking game. Remember playing that in Sonic Mega Collection.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;x4HhvGk4Uhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4HhvGk4Uhk[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (May 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;z1LOWEufAH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1LOWEufAH0[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 12, 2013)

Absolutely has to be "The Green Hill Zone" from Sonic (1992)- it's the one track that everyone brings up when discussing Genesis music. It was an awesome song and is a far cry from whatever pop-punk crap they put in Sonic games now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF9ZLNxHaBY

The music of the Genesis does pale in comparison though to the epic soundtracks of SNES games like "Final Fantasy", "ActRaiser", "Earthbound", and "Chrono Trigger". Even mutual games like "Doom" have a decided Super Nintendo edge in terms of sound and music. I think Sega may have used up all their energy for the console on "blast processing" (what was "Blast Processing" anyway?) and so the music suffered as a result.

But I think the coolest thing about the Genesis from the Furry point of view- other than having Sonic, of course- was Brad Fang, who could have become video games' Fox McCloud before Star Fox got popular.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Every time video game music is brought up, it's only usually the most favored system of the time. At least what I see. No one ever mentions songs from the Sega Ghetsis library...unless it's that blue guy that steals gold wedding bands.
> 
> Anyone got any Sega Geeses music they like?
> 
> [video=youtube;xf6vqGXQfOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf6vqGXQfOg[/video]



I like the misspellings in the OP.
 Ghetsis (villainous executive of Team Plasma from 2011's "Pokemon Black and White")







 Genesis- (video game system produced by Sega from 1991-95.)




Don't mix the two of them up.


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Absolutely has to be "The Green Hill Zone" from Sonic (1992)- it's the one track that everyone brings up when discussing Genesis music. It was an awesome song and is a far cry from whatever pop-punk crap they put in Sonic games now.


I prefer Emerald Hill Zone (Sonic 2) to Green Hill Zone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6eorNbXEx8

(Then again, Sonic 2 _was_ the first Sonic game I played....)

I also like the 'major' boss track from Sonic & Knuckles:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B93QQvL0CGQ

I actually haven't played many Genesis titles, but of the ones I have, about my favorite track _ever_ is the 2nd overworld theme from Landstalker.  It absolutely rocks:

[video=youtube;iYwzmi7Q-DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYwzmi7Q-DA[/video]


----------



## Tybis (May 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf06_j4GDu8Sound familiar?





DarrylWolf said:


> Don't mix the two of them up.


ALWAYS mix the two of them up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2013)

Tybis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf06_j4GDu8


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 13, 2013)

He also never specified which Genesis we're talking about so technically, this could qualify as "Genesis music".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw3ftETU7Mk


----------



## Percy (May 13, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> He also never specified which Genesis we're talking about so technically, this could qualify as "Genesis music".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw3ftETU7Mk


Well, this IS the video game section of the forums... it's assumed to be the Sega Genesis.

Anyways, I haven't played many Genesis games myself, beside from the Sonic series. Though of that series, I'd have to say the Sonic 3 final boss music stuck to me. I'm kind of a sucker for fast-paced-but-too-fast-paced music.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2013)

Edit: Holy fuck am I stupid.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 13, 2013)

Genesis- (video game system produced by Sega from 1991-95.)




[/QUOTE]

I used to own one of these, I don't anymore (maybe it broke/sold?)
In England it was called a Mega Drive, I used to think Genesis is what the former console was (Master System?)
All I remember playing was Sonic 2 (that had some amazing music in it, I sampled a fair bit in my music tech college course,) Golden Axe and Cadash I think? I can't remember much of these, I was quite young then. The main song that always stands out to me is the Casino stages from Sonic 2. 
I do enjoy 8 and 16 bit music though, even if it used to pissed off the parents as we'd spend like 12 hours a day trying to complete sonic start to finish and it's looped.


----------



## RTDragon (May 13, 2013)

Genesis Music Thread anyone i have plenty of favorites.

Ecco The Dolphin The Tides of Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32S2oJuANxo&feature=share&list=PL17AA9A1AB8A41F34

Shining Force Legacy of the Great Intention
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x1EHA4F1b8&feature=share&list=PLC13903788E11281A


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

LETS DANCING FIGHT GO

[video=youtube;Xoq-yUTdGVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoq-yUTdGVs[/video]


----------



## Runefox (May 13, 2013)

Well, Thunderforce IV has already been posted, so that's one of my favourites already. How about...

*Jurassic Park Rampage Edition*
[video=youtube;e1fF3DSErK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1fF3DSErK4[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty7FEY8vMxc

*F-15 Strike Eagle II*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_rygtw1egk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NcuSf7FXww

*Phantasy Star IV*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsa90yssfBs

*one more from Thunderforce IV
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypz-iD0nAiA#t=2m40s

*Road Rash 3*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnYDnKe_zlU

*Jurassic Park*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBmBy8vchCw

*Ranger-X*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB7SN_zUycI

*MUSHA Aleste*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lXhq66CFS4

*Shining Force II*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMSEYAYal4w

*Sonic 3D Blast*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfG09iLCKsM

*Super Monaco GP*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_QL7LJ1tx4

*ESWAT: City Under Siege*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVUjPhqAjac


----------



## Project_X (May 13, 2013)

I know that The Legend of Renegade has a crap-ton of genesis remixes. You'll have to go into his uploads and go down a page to get to them, but he's done like..all of the megaman classic games, some Megaman Zero, and other stuff.

That and...am I the only one who finds the Saturn soundtrack to 3D Blast far superior....?


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

Forgot how good Phantasy Star could be. Why does no one give those games a chance?

Have an OST.


----------



## Project_X (May 13, 2013)

Wait..
WHY IS THERE NO GUNSTAR HEROES MUSIC!?


----------



## Runefox (May 13, 2013)

For one reason or another, I'm not actually a huge fan of the Gunstar Heroes soundtrack. I don't really know why, it just doesn't rub me the right way.


----------



## Project_X (May 13, 2013)

It's all good! I only mentioned it that way because when people think of popular Genesis games/music, Gunstar Heroes usually is in there somewhere. And no worries! I have contradictory-to-the-crowd opinions on stuff too. Like how I think Ocarina of Time is not all it's cracked up to be. xD; *braces self for flak*


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> For one reason or another, I'm not actually a huge fan of the Gunstar Heroes soundtrack. I don't really know why, it just doesn't rub me the right way.



You need the nauseatingly rapid gameplay to really enjoy it. Treasure games are a package; separate the graphics and music and they're okay, but put them together and you have something special.



Project_X said:


> It's all good! I only mentioned it that way because when people think of popular Genesis games/music, Gunstar Heroes usually is in there somewhere. And no worries! I have contradictory-to-the-crowd opinions on stuff too. Like how I think Ocarina of Time is not all it's cracked up to be. xD; *braces self for flak*



Gasp! An opinion :O


----------



## Runefox (May 13, 2013)

I actually tend to agree with you on OoT; LttP FTW. :V Anyway, yeah, I also agree that Gunstar Heroes is best enjoyed on the whole. The graphical achievements of the game were something special, and combining the music with that makes for an awesome experience. By no means am I knocking the game! Just I don't feel the urge to crack open the soundtrack and have a listen like I do some of these others.


----------



## Project_X (May 13, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I actually tend to agree with you on OoT; LttP FTW. :V


Oooh! Embrace me! *opens arms for a hug* <3



Runefox said:


> Anyway, yeah, I also agree that Gunstar Heroes is best enjoyed on the whole. The graphical achievements of the game were something special, and combining the music with that makes for an awesome experience. By no means am I knocking the game! Just I don't feel the urge to crack open the soundtrack and have a listen like I do some of these others.



I can totally understand that. xD


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2013)

As the shooter aficionado of FAF, I have to authority to say that Genesis had the superior Contra even if the style was not as robust as Alien Wars.
[video=youtube;iYNLz8goZdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYNLz8goZdE[/video]



secretfur said:


> Forgot how good Phantasy Star could be. Why does no one give those games a chance?
> 
> Have an OST.



I wasn't a fan of the old ones. Now I play Phantasy Star Online 2 like a fiend, though!


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;bmFRvpwVSwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmFRvpwVSwo[/video]

I'm with Green_Knight...I totally thought the above when I saw the thread title....


----------



## Project_X (May 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm with Green_Knight...I totally thought the above when I saw the thread title....



Perhaps adding a "SEGA" before would help, huh? X3


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2013)

...I figured it'd be obvious that a Genesis topic in a gaming forum would imply it's about one of the most popular 16 consoles in history. ;-;


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I figured it'd be obvious that a Genesis topic in a gaming forum would imply it's about one of the most popular 16 consoles in history. ;-;



:V


----------



## benignBiotic (May 13, 2013)

Project_X said:


> Wait..
> WHY IS THERE NO GUNSTAR HEROES MUSIC!?


My god you're right. Remember this guy? Green is a boss. Literally.

[video=youtube;uaV7Jt6u-l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaV7Jt6u-l4&amp;list=PLC6F6CE303E8E336D[/video]

Also I apologize to everyone for not coming up with this joke earlier but ... What about Genesis Music?


----------



## Fox_720B (May 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I figured it'd be obvious that a Genesis topic in a gaming forum would imply it's about one of the most popular 16 consoles in history. ;-;





benignBiotic said:


> Also I apologize to everyone for not coming up with this joke earlier but ... What about Genesis Music?



That's three, XoPachi.


----------



## Seekrit (May 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> That's three, XoPachi.



This is why Mega Drive is a better name. But on the matter of Genesis, these are good.

Someone wanna make Genesis-style remixes of Genesis songs? Interpret that how you like.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2013)

OH! We canNOT forget Afterburner!!!! Thank you Bayonetta for the remix that made me love this tune.
[video=youtube;79poPPkxAYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79poPPkxAYk[/video]



Fox_720B said:


> That's three, XoPachi.



And THAT rhymed.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 13, 2013)

So...anything similar to Chrono Trigger in regards to style of music on the Genesis?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 13, 2013)

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Tybis (May 13, 2013)

Nobody posted anything from PSIII?!?
I am disappoint.

Most of it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8KDsbAFw8s

and the town theme here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUyeW1k8keU
because I like the town theme



Imperial Impact said:


>


MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Runefox (May 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> OH! We canNOT forget Afterburner!!!! Thank you Bayonetta for the remix that made me love this tune.


Cheater, that's the arcade theme. I'd have posted After Burner if not for the fact that the Genesis rendition... Kinda doesn't do it justice. Arcade version's soundtrack is some of my favourite game music ever.

[video=youtube;eaQmOlhaJq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaQmOlhaJq8[/video]

Giving it a listen again, it's not BAD, but a lot of the instruments are detuned compared to the arcade, and for some reason they ended up using different samples for the percussion (clearly both versions used PCM percussion, so that's kinda weird...). 32x version, if it counts, sounds almost exactly like the arcade.

On that note, the PC Engine version's soundtrack is almost 100% spot-on with the arcade as far as timing and pitch go. A better rendition than the Genesis, if lower quality. I guess if you want the worst official version, look no further than the Master System's PSG version. Doesn't seem to be an upload of any of the SMS variants (FM or PSG), so maybe I'll do it myself sometime. There's LP's that show off the music though. You may also like this cover version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7--fyU2l8s

Also, check out the version with medley, not used in-game but accessible via sound test: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOR9ejFux2M



> Nobody posted anything from PSIII?!?
> I am disappoint


I WAS going to post the main theme, but I decided I didn't really like it enough. I was going to post some PSII as well, but I figured it didn't stack up well enough technically.


----------



## Distorted (May 14, 2013)

I loved playing Outrunners as a kid beacause of the music. This was my favorite song from the game.

[video=youtube;aUMrNI5sAr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUMrNI5sAr8[/video]

I also love the Sonic the Hedgehog soundtracks too. And though I haven't played it, Hybrid Front has a good sound too. I like most if not all 16-bit music.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 14, 2013)

Oh my crap, Runefox you were right. And I completely didn't notice that I posted the arcade version. =w=

But here's Final Take Off.

[video=youtube;mDWNS-jMqDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDWNS-jMqDY[/video]

Which reminds me. Anyone play Afterburner Climax? Aside from STUPID barrel roll controls, great game. I'm glad to see Sega still caring about their arcade scene as well as actually porting new arcade titles to consoles. Now if only I can get an L.A. Machineguns cabinet. o3o


----------



## Runefox (May 14, 2013)

Yup, I don't have an After Burner Climax arcade cabinet anywhere here, but I've got the X-Box Live version, set it up with my Hori ACE-EDGE and had lots of fun. Easy to get all the achievements, difficult to actually get a high score. And WAY too easy to barrel roll, which locks your controls and generally just makes it easier for missiles to hit you / to slam into the turf. Still, good soundtrack, campy voice acting, awesome graphics and sense of speed, what more can you ask from an arcade game?

Also has a great remix of Afterburner:

[video=youtube;oLJHAzJ7A3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLJHAzJ7A3c[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 14, 2013)

I love that game to pieces still. When I got it, I played the game for 3 hours straight...it's only what? 12 minutes? FIENDIN!
I find it funny how many ignorant dumbasses said that AfterBurner was an Ace Combat rip off after only seeing Climax not knowing that AfterBurner predates Ace Combat by 5 years and is a completely different game.


----------



## Runefox (May 14, 2013)

They're completely different games, honestly. I play After Burner for the fast-paced action, while I play Ace Combat for the story, music, presentation, etc. In a way, I almost see Ace Combat (at least, the later installments) in a similar light as an RPG in that regard. That's grossly oversimplifying it, but yeah. They're super different. The first home console Ace Combat (Air Combat in North America) did feature After Burner style gameplay, though the arcade version billed itself closer to being a simulation. I haven't been able to play Air Combat's arcade release due to MAME not emulating it properly and having never seen / had a cabinet around here, but from what I understand, it's very different from the home release, with the latter being far more arcade-action in presentation.

Actually, the most common thing I see commented on After Burner is that it's a Star Fox rip-off, especially on the music. At least one comment said something like "This wishes it was corneria", another "It's like mini Star Fox!". Hurr durr.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 14, 2013)

This is why I made a thread about genres vs copycats. People like that.
Speaking of MAME, I just tried AfterBurner 2... Either I suck or missiles are invisible because I never see what hits me.

EDIT: UGH!!!! Sega RUINED the AfterBurner theme with that vocaloid weeaboo garbage! DX


----------



## Runefox (May 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This is why I made a thread about genres vs copycats. People like that.
> Speaking of MAME, I just tried AfterBurner 2... Either I suck or missiles are invisible because I never see what hits me.


It's designed to be a quarter-sucker, so it's not terribly surprising. That said, check the DIP switch config (tab should get you to the menu) and see if you don't have it set on hard.



> EDIT: UGH!!!! Sega RUINED the AfterBurner theme with that vocaloid weeaboo garbage! DX


Ehh, it's not for everyone. I take what I can get as far as After Burner mixes because there are so few of them, and fewer worth listening to. The FM Towns soundtrack kind of mixed in some brass instruments, for example...

[video=youtube;OEq5Nn_dl2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEq5Nn_dl2Q#4m58s[/video]

Though not bad either. I kind of like it. Early 90's guitar.


----------



## Tybis (May 15, 2013)

Ecco the flippin' Dolphin

[video=youtube;Kk72RMv9d0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk72RMv9d0s ecco toft[/video]

The most energetic song in the series, actually.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 15, 2013)

This is what I miss about older consoles. Each kinda just had their own "Sound". Nowadays each console is so similar to the other the only difference are hardware specs and the controller. Well, there is that Wii and WiiU thing, but it's only a matter of time before Sony and Microsoft play follow the leader. 

Anyways, I love genesis music. It's just got that tough and cool sound to it sometimes. Anyone mention Splatterhouse 3? That one had some neat music to it. I mean, come on, The Mask is such an awesome final battle, and the music goes great with it, IMO anyways. 

Originally I had The Mask theme up from SH3, but I watched a video of Splatterhouse 2's intro and...that's a pretty awesome theme. This is specifically the japanese version of the game. 

[video=youtube;reQMiNFzgvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reQMiNFzgvs[/video]


----------



## Tybis (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Flcl2fObQLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flcl2fObQLg[/video]

It had to be posted.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 15, 2013)

Tybis said:


> [video=youtube;Flcl2fObQLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flcl2fObQLg[/video]
> 
> It had to be posted.



HOO!
*Grabs shooting star, morphs into MECHA MICHAEL JACKSON!!*


----------



## Tybis (May 16, 2013)

The ending of SOR 2!

[video=youtube;gXbIy0qWhnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXbIy0qWhnc[/video]



XoPachi said:


> I've actually never played this. Everyone tells me to.



I love Streets of Rage, but if you're gonna play it, I would recommend the fangame Streets of Rage Remake (SORR v5) over anything Sega made.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 16, 2013)

SOR2 had an awesome boppin' soundtrack. 

And yeah, I'd go with SORR v5; it essentially combines all 4 (wasn't there 1 or 2 SoR games on Game Gear that had exclusive levels or sommat?) SoR games into 1, with characters from all the games (and the ability to switch between their different versions). Unlockable characters (INCLUDING some of the enemy bosses); a completely remixed soundtrack; multiple paths and endings, a two player mode; and custom sprites. And if I remember correctly, the WHOLE THING was coded. The maker(s?) didn't use ANY code from ANY SoR game, or any game engines like "Beats of Rage".


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2013)

Good ol' Planet Hydra.
 [video=youtube;fXfGEgLfO-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXfGEgLfO-k[/video]


----------



## Tybis (May 18, 2013)

Bashin' some evil clowns is more fun with awesome bgm.
[video=youtube;_Tyyj4U3Jcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tyyj4U3Jcs[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;gyh_UarE0aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyh_UarE0aY[/video]


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gD3XwHRLOH4]http://youtu.be/gD3XwHRLOH4[/video]

Genesis...so many grood memories. I really loved Rystar's soundtrack. I'm sure there's a ton of other games too I can't rightly remember right now, but this one stuck out the most.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2013)

That game was so fun.


----------

